# This boy was a surprise



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

Local fish store asked if I wanted an ugly solid white fish they thought was almost dead. Of course I took him what else could I do? He was in a treatment tank for 2 weeks and then moved to his permanent home.....another 2 weeks and he is turning blue 💙 pic 1. Is first day in New tank








This is today


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He is lovely! Aren't you glad the pet store person had no faith???


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

Absolutely! He's quite the active plucky fellow. Watching the color development is a real pleasure ☺


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

One I bought has changed just the opposite...in under a week. He's changed so much the seller has offered to let me substitute or refund. Will ship next Monday. Will probably keep as I was most impressed by his activity in the video than his color. But, who knows? By Monday he may be darkening back up. 

Before:








After:


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

Isn't that amazing... was he a lavender 💜 
He looks marbled like mine...wonder if it is a trait they are developing


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Leah Leivestad said:


> Local fish store asked if I wanted an ugly solid white fish they thought was almost dead. Of course I took him what else could I do? He was in a treatment tank for 2 weeks and then moved to his permanent home.....another 2 weeks and he is turning blue 💙 pic 1. Is first day in New tank
> View attachment 1023857
> 
> This is today
> ...


How cool! I hope you take a pic back to the store! I didn’t think he was ugly to begin with but he’s sure beautiful now.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Betta with the marble gene are unpredictable. Always a surprise. I like them for the "surprise" element.

I had one years ago I named "Random" because of the randomness of how they turn out.


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> How cool! I hope you take a pic back to the store! I didn’t think he was ugly to begin with but he’s sure beautiful now.


I did and they were shocked. I didn't think he was ugly either..amazing what proper oxygen clean water and food does


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Holy smokes, he is soooo handsome!


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

CosmicSyringe said:


> Holy smokes, he is soooo handsome!


Thank you. We love him ❤


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

He continues to change


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

He is so cool!! Rub it in that fish stores face haha


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> One I bought has changed just the opposite...in under a week. He's changed so much the seller has offered to let me substitute or refund. Will ship next Monday. Will probably keep as I was most impressed by his activity in the video than his color. But, who knows? By Monday he may be darkening back up.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 1023866
> ...


Has he darkened back up??


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> He is so cool!! Rub it in that fish stores face haha


Amazingly enough she doesn't think it is the same fish


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Take her some pictures.


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Take her some pictures.


I have... They are the same ones here and more you can actually watch the progress.... I think she is just upset. Since he was about to be gotten rid of I paid $1 and she assured me he wouldn't make it..... But when you are kept in a cup of water with no air and feces what do people expect???


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Leah Leivestad said:


> Amazingly enough she doesn't think it is the same fish


Tell her I’ll take her ugly ones anytime. 
haha


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> Tell her I’ll take her ugly ones anytime.
> haha


HAHAH I feel the same way


----------



## gwen42 (May 2, 2020)

He's gorgeous!! I love taking the ones that appear "plain." If you wait patiently, they usually change as they de-stress and get used to a happier home. Glad you rescued him!!


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He is just wonderful. I believe you are being rewarded for rescuing such an "ugly" Betta.


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He is just wonderful. I believe you are being rewarded for rescuing such an "ugly" Betta.


Thank you Russell! He is a spunky fella. Very active in his swimming but not as aggressive as the other 2 I have had in the past. Only occasionally (much to their delight) chasing the tetra tank buddies or knocking a snail off a leaf. Named him Zuko after a character in a cartoon.. He has a huge redemption arch in the story and this dude continues to surprise me. I hope he keeps his white face and base of tail but even if he doesn't he will be loved


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Judging by the scaling on his head, I believe he is a partial Dragon. Are they thicker than the blue scales or about even? If he keeps his white head he'll be my favorite pattern: Piebald.


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Judging by the scaling on his head, I believe he is a partial Dragon. Are they thicker than the blue scales or about even? If he keeps his white head he'll be my favorite pattern: Piebald.


They are thicker yes along his head and







back


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Leah Leivestad said:


> View attachment 1024573
> View attachment 1024575
> View attachment 1024573
> View attachment 1024574
> View attachment 1024575


No way!!! That is officially the most amazing transformation I have ever seen in a fish! I swear the fish gods made him like that just to spite the women who called him ugly. He’s incredible!


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> No way!!! That is officially the most amazing transformation I have ever seen in a fish! I swear the fish gods made him like that just to spite the women who called him ugly. He’s incredible!


I think so too. .Ugly ha watch this 🤣


----------



## gwen42 (May 2, 2020)

He's gorgeous!!!! Did I already say that?


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

gwen42 said:


> He's gorgeous!!!! Did I already say that?


Thank you ❤


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

He continues to change


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh my he is so gorgeous.


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

This is my favorite pic


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you for keeping us updated.

And, yep, that's one nifty photo.


----------



## Leah Leivestad (May 26, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Thank you for keeping us updated.
> 
> And, yep, that's one nifty photo.


Thank you Russell
His scales are so large and distinct. He is the most active boy I have ever had


----------



## divina126 (Nov 1, 2021)

He's so cute! This is mine that changed color. I'm a bit ticked off because I really wanted a calico fish but I still love him. Do they change color a few times? Mine turned black but now he's getting a few white dots on him again and I know it's not ich. Pics are posted backwards, he started out calico


----------



## Newbie- (9 mo ago)

Holy smokes he is gorgeous what a change


----------

